# Black alloys road grime



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Black alloys road grime - updated result*

Original Message: So I have gloss black alloys and over the last few months the condition continues to get worse. They aren't stupidly bad but there is a build of some sort of grime on all of the wheels that doesn't wash of using a mitt or a microfibre noodle when used with car shampoo (autoglym body conditioner). I bought some fallout remover before but that didn't really do much either.

What would people reccomend to help get rid of this? Some sort of tar remover or maybe a dedicated wheel cleaned like Bilberry?

*Update*

I bought some BH autowheels based on these recommendations. I applied one coating, pressure washed off and then washed with microfibre mitt and autoglym body conditioner. Will post pics before and after below:

*When "clean" beforehand*
Note the weird stains and "etching" on the surface


*When dirty beforehand (~1000 miles)*
Note you can see the stuck-on grime after a finger swipe (and some weird red stuff on the spoke above the valve. I've only just noticed that now i'm uploading) 


*After*




Not perfect but *much* better!

I applied some sealant that I already had to try make life a bit easier in future. 
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## joeninety (Feb 9, 2017)

I use diablo on my gloss black wheels after a snowfoam ,seems to get rid of grime and brake dust then protect the wheels so easier next time round.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

On our black alloys. Generally, I snow foam the car and wheels and then pressure rinse. Once dry and the worse of the dirt has been removed, I give them a hit with BH Autowheels. As the wheels are glossy black, I don't agitate with a brush and only pressure rinse; this bring them to near spotless without 'touching' them. I then give them a once over with shampoo and my microfibre madness mitt.

Periodically, I give them a hit with a fallout such as korrosol to clear any remaining fallout.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

use bilt hamber auto wheel and rinse after a few mins then do another hit with it, then dry the wheels and seal them with race glaze nano wheel seal, just spray it on leave a few mins and buff and then after 1h do another layer. 2 layers will give you 6 months easy and you only need to use snow foam, shampoo to clean them  and then the auto wheel every 6 months and reapply
plus the race glaze will make them shiny


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Once you've got them clean, then as above, treat them to a sealant and this hopefully will make washing them easier.

I've used Raceglaze Nano Sealant and it's so easy to apply and works very well.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheers guys. Bought some BH autowheels. Will seal after and see how it goes!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Benfr16 said:


> Cheers guys. Bought some BH autowheels. Will seal after and see how it goes!


it might take 2 hits of auto wheel spray it on leave a few mins and rinse x2


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I just got back from holiday. The car was washed before I left and then driven to a relatives house 15 miles away where it was parked for 2 weeks. This is what I came back too:










My wheels are coated in Gyeon Q2 Rim and it does help when cleaning, as you can see it also beads quite well. Black wheels will never be as good as the lighter greys/silvers for masking dirt.


----------

